# Solved: Random reboots, restarts during Netflix, Hulu streaming



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

The system: according to 'Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2'
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190779 MB, Free - 178951 MB; F: Total - 190779 MB, Free - 66343 MB;
Motherboard: ECS, P4M800PRO-M
Antivirus: None

OK, I have had this issue for a little while now and am quite perplexed by it. It would seem that most often, but not always, when I am streaming a show from Hulu or Netflix, my system randomly reboots. Sometimes I can watch an entire movie with no problem, sometimes 5 minutes into it and POOF!!!, 'reboot'. When the system has recovered ~85% of the time I will get a standard "The system has recovered from a serious error" message, sometimes I will lose my active desktop, sometimes not.
Now I am no expert at programming, but not inexperienced. I suspect a java error linked to Silverlight, but I'm not 100% sure of this either.
** I have tried reinstalling (uninstalled 1st) Silverlight (3,4,and 5) and updated as it requested. I have tried updating my Java as well, these seem to make no change in the issue.
** I have tried using different browsers, FireFox, Chrome, and IE..., still randomly reboots.
** I have tried changing cache size..., no improvement.
** I have tried updating video drivers, no improvement.
** I checked my hardware;
1) replaced my RAM sticks (after finding some error reporting), no improvement.
2) cleaned cooling fans (all reports now run cooooool), no improvement.
3) ran full diagnostics on Hard-Drives (no reportable errors), no improvement.
4) checked voltages various times under processing stress (no issues found), no improvement.
5) stressed video card running various programs, DVD movies, etc.(no errors found), no improvement.

It would seem that I can do anything I want with this machine except relax and watch a Netflix/Hulu movie.
I do not subscribe to any incompatability issues between XP and Silverlight, since there are 2 other XP units in the house that don't have this issue, and 1 Vista unit without issue. It seems to be just THIS machine.

Anybody got any ideas???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you post a few of your latest minidump files? They are located in C:\WINDOWS\Minidump. *ZIP* them and attach them to your next post.

Right-click the minidump file, select *Send To*, then select *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.

Windows will compress (zip) the file and save the new zipped file in the same location.


If the Minidump folder is empty, you'll need to configure Windows to create minidump files:

*How to Configure Windows to Create Minidump Files*


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

Here is a zip of the most recent minidump file. Hope it helps...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Probable cause: *Memory Corruption*.

This type of error is never easy to diagnose. It can be caused by poorly writen software, malware, hardware, programming errors, corrupted software...

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-memory-corruption.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_corruption

Do you have an antivirus on that computer? Your TSG Sys Info indicates None!

===================================================================


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

After looking over that analysis report, I am inclined to agree that there is, at some point, a software to processor error occurring. This is something that I will live with for now and hope that some new updates (Java, Silverlight, whatever) will address and correct the error.

Anyone else that may have an idea toward a reasonable solution is more than welcome to jump in.


About the Antivirus issue:

I got out of the habit of having background running anti-virus software in like '97(?) when they were a constant drag on system resources. The only actual virus I have ever seriously encountered was a boot virus that I had stupidly infected my own system with (downloaded and triggered from an e-mail, duh). I have actually downloaded and manually removed one other virus before it was triggered. I have successfully done this for other people as well. I do run Trend's HouseCall and SpyBot S&D whenever I feel the need, which truthfully isn't that often. I have tens of thousands of hours logged in and I just use "Surfing, Safe & Simple" practices and I avoid a lot of problems.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Without an antivirus, we never really know when we get infected.

I don't think you can surf very long without picking up a nasty. They're everywhere, even on innocent legitimate sites.

If you had Linux, that would make a difference...

You might want to try a few free online scanners like the *ESET Online Scanner*.

===================================================================

If you wish,

Download, install and run the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*. 

Click *Update* > *Check for Updates*. 

When the definition files have updated, click *OK*.

Click the *Scanne*r tab > *Perform quick scan *> *Scan*.

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click *Show Results*.

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click *Remove Selected*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*. 

Start Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware again.

Click the *Logs* tab.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *Open*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.

=================================================================== 
Download, install and run the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

Click *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *Close*.

Select *Perform Quick Scan *and clickon* Scan your Computer*.

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click *OK*. 

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click *Next*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click *View Scan Logs*.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *View Selected Log*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

Like I said, I use Trend's 'HouseCall', it is an on-line scan.

I appreciate the concern though, thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way, an antivirus isn't very good at removing malware once it got in. It often corrupts a lot of important system files in the process... The primary use of an antivirus is to block malware.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

GwizJoe said:


> Like I said, I use Trend's 'HouseCall', it is an on-line scan.
> 
> I appreciate the concern though, thanks.


I'm only trying to find a cause for your memory corruption. Malware is known as a probable cause. I really doubt Java or Silverlight would be the culprits. I've had them on my computers for years...


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

I didn't see that this was a memory corruption error from that report. It is indicating a processor error that is not being corrected by the processor or the software. This is why I believe it is something particular to this build. I can use this machine all day, surf for hours and have no problem at all. As soon as I try to run a NetFlix or Hulu stream, it may or may not reboot. It is SOOO random that I cannot believe that it is anything other than my particular processor having issues with some sloppy software. But hey, what do I know?
This build is actually fairly recent (Nov.1st?), so I will run a malware detection just to satisfy you and myself, eliminating that possibility.

I'll be back...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.402 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\WINDOWS\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x805634c0
Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 18:47:25.893 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:24.944
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
...................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
BugCheck 9C, {0, f7723050, b2000000, 1040080f}
Probably caused by : *memory_corruption* ( nt!MiDeletePte+33 )
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
1: kd> !analyze -v


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Might also be due to hardware. Those reports are never easy to interpret.*

Debugging Details:
------------------
*NOTE: This is a hardware error.* This error was reported by the CPU
via Interrupt 18. This analysis will provide more information about
the specific error. Please contact the manufacturer for additional
information about this error and troubleshooting assistance.
This error is documented in the following publication:
- IA-32 Intel(r) Architecture Software Developer's Manual 
Volume 3: System Programming Guide


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

Agreed, they are not easy to interpret. I thought I had done what would have eliminated any system memory issues after;
1. I noticed after a reboot (from said issue) that only 1.5 of my 2 Gigs were being recognized. (A-Data brand)
2. Replaced that set with another matched pair, that read as only 1G of the 2G sticks??? (Microns)
3. Replaced that pair with yet another and it finally gave me 2 Gigs and has stayed as such. (pricey PNYs with heatsinks).

I did miss that part of the diagnosis report and was more intent on the next portion. I realize that a processor error will mess with memory occurances as well, so it was not as much of a concern as the CPU reporting (sorry)

Ok, ran an updated Spybot check, it only found a couple tracking cookies, my security over-rides, and didn't like my TWEAKed Explorer settings. No malware, dialers, bots, nada.
I am curious about one thing though, it said it found a ******** of temp files and deleted them, well most of them. hmmmm.....
I guess I'll try it all out again and see what happens. It really is not a big deal, just a bit unnerving that I can't watch a decent movie without it restarting, sometimes... LOL!!!

Thanks for the assistance though.


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

It seems it was indeed a cache-read error in the processor, causing a hal.dll failure.
I had thought the processor was "Ok" as it passed all checks by the Intel diagnostic tool. But after switching it out with another CPU..., everything seems to be hunky-dory.
Now although I am happy the gremlin seems to be gone, I am not thrilled by the under-performing replacement CPU (2.66g P4). It just seems to be a step backwards. Oh well, it will work for now.

I'll close this thread out and call it "Solved". Thanks for listening...

I do want to say that I can see from this experience that there are still some big holes in the available diagnostic tools that are provided to us by the powers at be (mS & Intel). I do intend to take this up with Intel, just to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is almost certainly overheating on the graphics card 

make sure the fans are clean & not blocked & try removing the card & cleaning the contacts & reinstalling it


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

Kinda' late to the party here, dvk01, but thanks for joining in.
What I maybe should have included in my list of attempted diagnostics (before I even posted this issue here) was a change of video cards. I was first getting this issue using a nvidia 128m card, and suspected that it was under-powered to run the streaming video I was looking at. I was wrong.
I replaced that 128m card with a known good 256m card (as listed now in my system specs). The 128m card had a passive heat sink, the 256m has a integrated cooling fan. When I first suspected an over-heating issue I replaced the cooling fan on the video card. It works fine.

My system is very clean and according to SpeedFan, runs cool. The only noticeable change is with the replacement processor, as a P4 runs hotter than the Pent D that I had previously installed.
It seems to have been the processor as I most recently posted, not the video as we both seem to have suspected. But, thank you for the suggestion.


----------

